
Show HN: Caffeinator – discover new coffee shops sent over text - rolstenhouse
https://www.caffeinator.co/?is=hn
======
rolstenhouse
Hey HN,

I built caffeinator [https://www.caffeinator.co/](https://www.caffeinator.co/)
as a side project around finding/discovering new coffee shops as a fun way to
explore my neighborhood and go for a walk.

We send a text at your desired frequency (daily to weekly) with a coffee shop
near you. Honestly, there's nothing different here then going to to google
maps/yelp, searching for a cafe, then discovering it that way, I'm just lazy
and I felt like there were too many choices.

It's definitely in an early stage, but would love any feedback. Surprisingly,
someone picked it up on Nextdoor and wrote an article
[https://missionlocal.org/2020/01/caffeinator/](https://missionlocal.org/2020/01/caffeinator/)

Would love your feedback/suggestions

------
hamid_ra
Nice Idea! Seems like a fun way to get your morning dose of your coffee!

------
AequitasOmnibus
Great idea! What source do you use to identify coffee shops? Yelp?

------
makeee
Fun idea! FYI, the top text is cropped on mobile (iOS, Safari).

